# Grinder for Rancilio Silvia E



## kowalmen (Oct 16, 2017)

Hi there!

I'm looking for grinder to my Rancilio Silvia E. So far I'm using manual Comandante which is great but I wish to spend less time prepairing my espresso. I have selected so far Rocket Faustino Grinder from Bella Barista, Eureka Mignon Specialita 16CR or Niche Zero. Daily I'm preparing 2-3 coffees (espresso or Late) and I wish to spend as less as possible (obviously) so Eureka Mignon is most tempting. But maybe it's better to choose one of the more expensive but used ones ? Any suggestions ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

kowalmen said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I'm looking for grinder to my Rancilio Silvia E. So far I'm using manual Comandante which is great but I wish to spend less time prepairing my espresso. I have selected so far Rocket Faustino Grinder from Bella Barista, Eureka Mignon Specialita 16CR or Niche Zero. Daily I'm preparing 2-3 coffees (espresso or Late) and I wish to spend as less as possible (obviously) so Eureka Mignon is most tempting. But maybe it's better to choose one of the more expensive but used ones ? Any suggestions ?


 DO you want to change coffees quite often? Do you want to single dose or just put a load of the same coffee in a hopper and run with it for a while.

Faustino is over priced in my opinion, partly due to the Rocket Branding.


----------



## kowalmen (Oct 16, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Do﻿ you want to single dose or just put a lo﻿a﻿d of the same coffee in a hopper and run with it for a while.


 I preffer single dose for fresh coffee taste. I have tried many tastes and I love Gaslight Espresso Blend from Bella Barista. Faustino looks nice and have nice reviews as well. I don't know what should I do. I don't want to to overpay.


----------

